# Kijiji vs Facebook Marketplace



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Has anyone been experiencing a huge disparity in responses on these two platforms?

After doing some cleanup this weekend, I had a few outdoor items & kids items to sell. I posted them all on Kijiji in the early afternoon at prices that I thought were a pretty good deal. Among the 5 items, I had only 3 responses in total for the whole afternoon, with no buyers.

My wife suggested I post the items on Facebook, so I listed all the same ones for the same prices at about 6:00 PM. I didn't add the items to any groups, just in the generic marketplace. By 7:30 PM four of the five had been picked up or paid for by EMT, and I received close to 60 messages in total (about 40 messages for one item in those 90 minutes!)

I suppose timing could be a factor, but I couldn't believe the difference in the amount of replies. Has anyone else experienced the same thing? With music gear I haven't noticed that much of a difference between the two, with the quantity of new items posted on Facebook seeming rather low compared to Kijiji.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've heard multiple people say they now prefer Marketplace to Kijiji. I've yet to test out Facebook but still have success selling non-musical stuff on Kijiji.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

We sell a fair bit of stuff online. I always post on Marketplace and Kijiji but I'd say 90% of it ends up selling through Marketplace. The response ratio is the same, for every 1 Kijiji response I'll get 7 or 8 for the same item on Marketplace.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

One thing I noticed is if I am looking to buy something, some of the FB sellers don't respond. I think the difference is when messaging with Kjiji they get an email, with FB they get a FB message. If they are not phone FB people, then they may not check back.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I have had moderate success selling via Facebook.
I got a ton of questions most of which don’t go anywhere.
I prefer the buy & sell groups to marketplace.
I’ve had more serious inquiries that lead to sales vs random questions “is it still available” that doesn’t go anywhere lol

Nathan


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

This was an actual conversation re an item I listed on market place.
Not sure if she’s is the self elected market place police or just nosey lol

Nathan


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I find when it comes to gear, FB is for lower end/beginner stuff, Kijiji is anywhere from beginner-pro level. I had some old cheap guitars to get rid of. Got no real responses on Kijiji. Meanwhile, people were almost fighting for them on Facebook. A T-bird Pro bass sat forever on FB and sold smoothly on Kijiji.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I sell more on Facebook than Kijiji as well.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Ive bought at least 5 guitars on Facebook marketplace, Zero on Kijiji.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I think the biggest difference is with Kijiji you have to go looking for stuff but in Marketplace stuff can come looking for you. Any Facebook user can set up their Marketplace preferences and automatically get notifications of stuff their interested in in their area.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I don’t find any difference between the two at all. Good and bad on both. The biggest difference I guess i see is Facebook you can check on on the seller/buyer a little more than kijiji if your into that.


----------

